# Ladies, how's your 2015 deer season ?



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

It seems like this year has been feast or famine. 

I have been lucky enough to take two deer, one large button buck 








and a big old doe.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

nothin huh?


----------

